# Thorichthys meeki



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

Im looking at Thorichthys meeki for my tank but need to get some info's about them first,
By the first will they digg? in case so, will they move around with plants or do they leave the plants?

Need Quick Answers!.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, they will dig which will uproot the plant. But you wont have to worry about them eating or destroying the plants


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I've never had a problem with my FM uprooting plants. They do sift the substrate a lot, but tend to leave my plants alone-real or fake.

Great fish. Most of the time they are all bark and no bite. They are not capable fighters and can't hold there own with most larger fish but will stand their ground or even provoke a fight from time to time. Although you do get the occasional psycho that can be a killer


----------



## Andreas Isaksen (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, i dont make it easier for me when one says they wont and another say they will :roll:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

It all depends on the individual fish. Some will dig, some won't. Usually they only dig near their spawning sites (in my experience) so just keep plants away from that area


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

What I meant was and I am sorry I didn't explain this more. All of the CA's I have ever owned Firemouth, Salvini, Texas, Convict, Jack Dempsey, and Rainbows. Have dug no matter if they were spawning or not to make a territory. They never did dig up plants because I kept the plants away from possible territories but they will if their territory is near a plant. As shef stated just keep the plants away from possible territories.


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

They will dig when spawning. In addition to spawn pits they will dig other pits for moving the fry into. I have found this to be extremely harmful to the roots of all but the most hardy plants. If you can figure out a way to keep them away from digging up the roots you'll be fine. I usually use rocks around the base of plants and it works ok.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

chrispyweld said:


> I've never had a problem with my FM uprooting plants. They do sift the substrate a lot, but tend to leave my plants alone-real or fake.
> 
> Great fish. Most of the time they are all bark and no bite. They are not capable fighters and can't hold there own with most larger fish but will stand their ground or even provoke a fight from time to time. Although you do get the occasional psycho that can be a killer


...mine... LOL, mine beat my convicts to a pulp, but i decided to take him out and put him back in a month later and he died, i dunno if he tryed to start a fight with my other fish or just to much moving around for him, but its the same fish that he beat up in the tank that he went back into, no new fish, so i dunno what happened.


----------

